# mxge warning spew after reboot (slice 0 struck? ring state)



## vkanduveed (May 23, 2013)

Hi,

I see the following message spew on the console on a reboot*:*

```
mxge0: NIC did not reboot, not resetting
mxge0: slice 0 struck? ring state:
mxge0: tx.req=18075 tx.done=16275
mxge0: pkt_done=12699 fw=12699
mxge0: Watchdog reset!
mxge0: NIC did not reboot, not resetting
mxge0: slice 0 struck? ring state:
mxge0: tx.req=18077 tx.done=16275
mxge0: pkt_done=12699 fw=12699
mxge0: Watchdog reset!
mxge0: NIC did not reboot, not resetting 
.....
.....
```
I am running FreeBSD 7.2 and have the latest f/w firmware suggested by Myricom. (i.e. I have picked up the following revision: http://svnweb.freebsd.org/base?view=revision&revision=236715 )


```
[CMD=#]sysctl dev.mxge.0.product_code[/CMD]
dev.mxge.0.product_code: 10G-PCIE2-8C2-2S
```

Has anyone seen this before? How do you get around it?

- Vasudev


----------



## fonz (May 23, 2013)

Please note that FreeBSD 7.2 is EoL (End of Life) and no longer supported.


----------

